# Tim Yoder and white ash bowl 🥣



## Mike Mills (Mar 15, 2012)

Tim does a spoof of Bob Ross (PBS)

If you have to be sick to think this is funny..... well what can I say.   :rofl2:


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 15, 2012)

:wacko1:




Mike Mills said:


> Tim does a spoof of Bob Ross (PBS)
> 
> If you have to be sick to think this is funny..... well what can I say.   :rofl2:


----------



## CodyS (Mar 17, 2012)

Wasn't exactly the video I thought I was going to be watching tonight...


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha. some people have too much time on their hands :wacko1:
I love Bob Ross though, that guy was some kind of nut. "Just put some happy little clouds over here. There, I like that. "


----------

